# My First Military Watch Cwc



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Just bought my first military watch

Cwc g10

W10/6645-99

5415317

5015/97

Just got to get a nato strap umm decisions decisions


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Cwc watches seem to have increased in value recently , i had one a couple of years ago but moved it on .


----------



## glyndwr (Jun 25, 2013)

Hi Iceblue

That's a great bit of kit you have there.

Just watched Sunshine on Leith. I was pleased to see that the military adviser on the film had got the detail correct. Both the main characters (British soldiers) look to be wearing G10s on a NATO strap (though a black one, strangely).


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Now that's freaky as I wanted to be a little different from the normal grey of colour nato strap I just bought a black nato strap for it lol


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

How about a claret red nato , paracute regiment style ??


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Red parachute reg nice touch mickey the brindle


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

The cwc divers watches are great looking , i was tempted at the last watch fair on doing a trade with an old Rado automatic i wanted to off load !


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Did you o a deal and get one or still after one


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

The red and black job I bought because I like it then someone told me it was German Luftwaffe.










The one below is Rifles Regiment.


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Still after a CWC diver but the Rado green horse went on "the bay" some time ago , quirky looking watch but built like a tank . A friend of mine in the know regards some of the early Rado stuff as good as Omega !!


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Cwc divers don't really see many about but a big fan of divers watches


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Would like a 6105 Seiko but would find it difficult to justify the money , possibly an early seiko diver with 6105 mod ?


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Yep again seiko divers seem to be popular just bought a oris tt1 from a fellow member very happy seems to take more wrist time that my tag heuer


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Still in love with my Ollech & wajs chrono nice to wear at the weekend and gets a few glances down the local !


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Does it have a nato strap


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Perforated rally type leather strap seems to suit it quite well


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Just been looking through all the O&W information and mine seems to be a navicron


----------



## Lionel Richtea (Aug 24, 2013)

Interesting!

Red and Black are Luftwaffe colours eh.

In that case, I think I'll get one for my mother's watch.

Thanks for the tip. She will be delighted.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

This is mine.... Marines CWC on a Sapper's strap....


----------

